# Trapping And Traveling With Semi-Feral Cat



## Tabs (9 mo ago)

Long story short, I trapped, neutered and released a feral cat outside of my parent's house about 8 years ago. Ever since then that cat, now named Clyde by me, has called my parent's patio his home. I moved out about 6 years ago and my parents have fed and provided him with shelter ever since. He is extremely skittish, but loves to show affection to my mom and even has interest in coming inside the house. 

But now, my parents are moving over 1,200 miles to live closer to me now and have threatened to euthanize Clyde because they don't want to bring him with them. That broke my heart to hear that, so I decided to fly to my parent's house, trap Clyde and fly him home to live with me. He's an older gentleman now, I assume 10 years or older and it's high-time he got a safe indoor home for himself.

I've booked my flight and have a few weeks to prepare, but I wanted to know if anyone has any knowledge or experience traveling with a feral cat on a plane and bringing a feral cat home after travel. I plan to only stay with my parents for about 24 hours to trap Clyde, give him Gabapentin to sedate him for travel and bring him in a soft-sided carrier as a carry-on on the plane. Once home we will, of course, separate him in his own room and will need to see a vet immediately. I have one cat already and I'm nervous about how they'll take to each other too.
Any tips are appreciated!!


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

Clyde's a cutie! And it's so wonderful of you to take such good care of him. I've never travelled with cats, but believe you have a good plan. If you're worried, you could contact the ASPCA or local shelter and ask them if they have any advice about it or direct you to someone who can. One thing that comes to mind is to contact the airline to confirm what type of cat-carrier they require, and if Clyde can sit with you or has to ride elsewhere. 

If you haven't introduced 2 cats before, you could go to Youtube and look up Jackson Galaxy Cat Introductions and follow his advice. I did and it helped a lot with my little loony-toons. We'll be happy to help with the details if we can. Good luck and keep us posted!


----------

